# Aufruf der Methode



## benedikt97 (26. Apr 2017)

Hallo ich bin neu hier. Erstmal hätte ich die Frage wieso ich meine Datei nicht hochladen konnte ich erhalte Folgende Fehlermeldung: "Die hochgeladenen Datei gehört nicht zu einem erlaubten Dateiformat." Meine Datei ist eine .java Datei. nun habe ich folgendes Problem ich habe folgenden Quellcode:

```
package de.hskarlsruhe.programmieren.aufgabe10;

import java.util.Scanner;

public class Visitenkarte {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        Scanner scannereingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Vornamen ein");
        System.out.println();
        String vorname = scannereingabe.next();
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Nachnamen ein");
        System.out.println();
        String nachname = scannereingabe.next();
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Straßennamen ein");
        System.out.println();
        String straßenname = scannereingabe.next();
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre Hausnummer ein");
        System.out.println();
        String hausnummer = scannereingabe.next();
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre Postleitzahl ein");
        System.out.println();
        String postleitzahl = scannereingabe.next();
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Stadtnamen ein");
        System.out.println();
        String stadtname = scannereingabe.next();
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre E-Mail Adresse ein");
        System.out.println();
        String email = scannereingabe.next();
      
        System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre Telefonnummer ein");
        System.out.println();
        String tel = scannereingabe.next();
      
        String name = vorname+" "+nachname;
        String adresse = straßenname+" "+hausnummer;
        String ort = postleitzahl+" "+stadtname;
      
    }

static String repeat(char input, int times){
    String kette="";
    for(int i=0; i<times; i++){
        kette += input;
    }
    return kette;
}
static String center(String source, int width, char padWidth){
    int platzmitte = source.length();
    int platzaußen = (width - platzmitte)/2;
    String anhang  = "";
  
    for(int i=0; i<platzaußen; i++){
        anhang += padWidth;
    }
    source = anhang+source+anhang;
  
    return source;
}
static String simpleCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel){
  
    String visitenkarte = "Name: "+name+"Adresse: "+adresse+"Ort: "+ort+"E-Mail: "+eMail+"Telefon: "+tel;
    return visitenkarte;
  
  
    System.out.print("Name: "+name);
    System.out.print("Adresse: "+adresse);
    System.out.print("Ort: "+ort);
    System.out.print("E-Mail: "+eMail);
    System.out.print("Telefon: "+tel);
}
static void businessCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel){
    //Längsten String bestimmen
    int a = name.length();
    int b = adresse.length();
    int c = ort.length();
    int d = eMail.length();
    int e = tel.length();
    int width = Math.max(a,Math.max(b,Math.max(c, Math.max(d, e))));
  
    char input = '-';
    char padWidth = ' ';
  
    //1.Zeile: Name
    String source = name;
    String zeile1 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile1);
  
    //2.Zeile: Leerzeile
    int times = a;
    String zeile2 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
    source = zeile2;
    zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile2);
  
    //3. Zeile: Adresse
    source = adresse;
    String zeile3 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile3);
  
    //4. Zeile: Leerzeile
    times = b;
    String zeile4 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
    source = zeile4;
    zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile4);
  
    //5. Zeile: Ort
    source = ort;
    String zeile5 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile5);
  
    //6. Zeile: Leerzeile
    times = c;
    String zeile6 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
    source = zeile6;
    zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile6);
  
    //7. Zeile: eMail
    source = eMail;
    String zeile7 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile7);
  
    //8. Zeile: Leerzeile
    times = d;
    String zeile8 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
    source = zeile8;
    zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile8);
  
    //9.Zeile: Telefonnummer
    source = tel;
    String zeile9 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile9);
  
    //10.Zeile: Leerzeile
    times = e;
    String zeile10 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
    source = zeile10;
    zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
    System.out.print(zeile10);
}
Visitenkarte.simpleCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel)
Visitenkarte.businessCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel)
}
}
```

Wenn ich meine Methoden simpleCard und businessCard aufrufen möchte funktioniert das nicht eclipse sieht das als neue Methode die ich erstellen will. Ich habe sie genau gleich aufgebaut wie Methoden center und repeat, welche sich ohne Probleme mehrmals aufrufen lassen.

Kurze Erklärung zum Code: Nutzer soll ein paar angaben machen und rauskommen soll eine Art Visitenkarte.
simpleCard
Name:Max Mustermann
Adresse: Musterstr. 42
Ort: 76187 Karlsruhe
E-Mail: max.mustermann@e-mail.de
Telefon: 0151-9999999

businessCard:
Max Mustermann
--------------
Musterstr. 42
-------------
76187 Karlsruhe
---------------
max.mustermann@e-mail.de
------------------------
0151-9999999
------------


----------



## Jardcore (26. Apr 2017)

Kannst du deinen Code bitte in[.code=java][/.code]tags packen?


----------



## stg (26. Apr 2017)

benedikt97 hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal hätte ich die Frage wieso ich meine Datei nicht hochladen konnte ich erhalte Folgende Fehlermeldung: "Die hochgeladenen Datei gehört nicht zu einem erlaubten Dateiformat." Meine Datei ist eine .java Datei.





			
				java-forum.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Akzeptierte Dateiformate: zip, txt, pdf, png, jpg, jpeg, jpe, gif, jar



Eigentlich recht eindeutig, hm?


----------



## benedikt97 (26. Apr 2017)

Jardcore hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du deinen Code bitte in[.code=java][/.code]tags packen?


Also einfach [.code=java] *Quellcode*[/.code]?


----------



## Joose (26. Apr 2017)

benedikt97 hat gesagt.:


> Also einfach [.code=java] *Quellcode*[/.code]?


Nein, [code=java] .. dein code ...[/code] ist richtig. Die Punkte sind zuviel


----------



## benedikt97 (26. Apr 2017)

```
package de.hskarlsruhe.programmieren.aufgabe10;

import java.util.Scanner;

public class Visitenkarte {

public static void main(String[] args) {
// TODO Auto-generated method stub
Scanner scannereingabe = new Scanner(System.in);

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Vornamen ein");
System.out.println();
String vorname = scannereingabe.next();

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Nachnamen ein");
System.out.println();
String nachname = scannereingabe.next();

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Straßennamen ein");
System.out.println();
String straßenname = scannereingabe.next();

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre Hausnummer ein");
System.out.println();
String hausnummer = scannereingabe.next();

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre Postleitzahl ein");
System.out.println();
String postleitzahl = scannereingabe.next();

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihren Stadtnamen ein");
System.out.println();
String stadtname = scannereingabe.next();

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre E-Mail Adresse ein");
System.out.println();
String email = scannereingabe.next();

System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihre Telefonnummer ein");
System.out.println();
String tel = scannereingabe.next();

String name = vorname+" "+nachname;
String adresse = straßenname+" "+hausnummer;
String ort = postleitzahl+" "+stadtname;

}

static String repeat(char input, int times){
String kette="";
for(int i=0; i<times; i++){
kette += input;
}
return kette;
}
static String center(String source, int width, char padWidth){
int platzmitte = source.length();
int platzaußen = (width - platzmitte)/2;
String anhang = "";

for(int i=0; i<platzaußen; i++){
anhang += padWidth;
}
source = anhang+source+anhang;

return source;
}
static String simpleCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel){

String visitenkarte = "Name: "+name+"Adresse: "+adresse+"Ort: "+ort+"E-Mail: "+eMail+"Telefon: "+tel;
return visitenkarte;


System.out.print("Name: "+name);
System.out.print("Adresse: "+adresse);
System.out.print("Ort: "+ort);
System.out.print("E-Mail: "+eMail);
System.out.print("Telefon: "+tel);
}
static void businessCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel){
//Längsten String bestimmen
int a = name.length();
int b = adresse.length();
int c = ort.length();
int d = eMail.length();
int e = tel.length();
int width = Math.max(a,Math.max(b,Math.max(c, Math.max(d, e))));

char input = '-';
char padWidth = ' ';

//1.Zeile: Name
String source = name;
String zeile1 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile1);

//2.Zeile: Leerzeile
int times = a;
String zeile2 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
source = zeile2;
zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile2);

//3. Zeile: Adresse
source = adresse;
String zeile3 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile3);

//4. Zeile: Leerzeile
times = b;
String zeile4 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
source = zeile4;
zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile4);

//5. Zeile: Ort
source = ort;
String zeile5 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile5);

//6. Zeile: Leerzeile
times = c;
String zeile6 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
source = zeile6;
zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile6);

//7. Zeile: eMail
source = eMail;
String zeile7 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile7);

//8. Zeile: Leerzeile
times = d;
String zeile8 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
source = zeile8;
zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile8);

//9.Zeile: Telefonnummer
source = tel;
String zeile9 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile9);

//10.Zeile: Leerzeile
times = e;
String zeile10 = Visitenkarte.repeat(input, times);
source = zeile10;
zeile2 = Visitenkarte.center(source, width, padWidth);
System.out.print(zeile10);
}
Visitenkarte.simpleCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel)
Visitenkarte.businessCard(String name, String adresse, String ort, String eMail, String tel)
}
}
```


----------



## Joose (26. Apr 2017)

Fomatiere deinen Code mehr, dann siehst du das eine "}" Klammer zu viel ist.
Außerdem stehen die Aufrufe an die Methode "simpleCard" und "businessCard" außerhalb von einer Methode. Das ist so nicht erlaubt 
In deiner Methode "simpleCard" hast du nach dem "return" noch Code stehen, das darf auch nicht sein -> unreachable code


----------



## benedikt97 (26. Apr 2017)

In der simpleCard Methode hab ich was ausprobieren wollen wollte aber mein alten Code nicht löschen. Ich probiere mal eure Verbesserungsvorschläge alle heute Abend aus. Bin leider den ganzen Tag unterwegs.


----------



## benedikt97 (27. Apr 2017)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem stehen die Aufrufe an die Methode "simpleCard" und "businessCard" außerhalb von einer Methode. Das ist so nicht erlaubt


Danke das hat mir sehr geholfen habe jetzt mein Programm nochmal komplett umstrukturiert jetzt funktioniert alles


----------

